# The Skidder Thread



## jrcat

The thread for anything Log Skidder. I start off with my buddies 240 jack and 225 jack loaded on a detach for an 80 mile ride. It was interesting loading these I was just a touch nervous with the 225.


----------



## jrcat

This is a 450c jack on its roof. The guy loading it said the "mud" in the chains made it slide off the trailer. NO it was not me lol


----------



## jrcat

450 jack


----------



## jrcat

This one Northman ought to like even though its a sideways pic. But skidders can be moved with a pick up truck...albeit small skidders lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

View attachment 295827


clark 666b awaiting front axle


----------



## treeslayer2003

on the deere 540b why would it loose fuel overnite once in a while. maybe 3 days in a row, maybe not for a month. any ideas?


----------



## 1270d

treeslayer2003 said:


> on the deere 540b why would it loose fuel overnite once in a while. maybe 3 days in a row, maybe not for a month. any ideas?



Thieves?


----------



## treeslayer2003

1270d said:


> Thieves?



ha ha naw, she been doin it for years. replaced lift pump and a few lines, no diff. don't like that crazy glass filter tho


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> ha ha naw, she been doin it for years. replaced lift pump and a few lines, no diff. don't like that crazy glass filter tho



I know of guys aroud here that will actually put those deere filter heads on their "off brand" machines. I dont like em. troublesome critters they can be.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I know of guys aroud here that will actually put those deere filter heads on their "off brand" machines. I dont like em. troublesome critters they can be.



shoot I've thought bout putting a spin on head on her.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> shoot I've thought bout putting a spin on head on her.



I would.



Heres some reading on early rubber tired skidders. VanNatta Forestry and Logging: Log Skidder Development


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> on the deere 540b why would it loose fuel overnite once in a while. maybe 3 days in a row, maybe not for a month. any ideas?



Does the 540 have a drain plug in the fuel tank like the 440? If so it may be a bit loose. Had to swap out the drain plug for a new fuel line on mine, the old in tank lines where junk and sucking air. More or less why I got it for so cheap... ran like Hel... smoked allot... filthy and greasy, kinda like an ex girl friends mom...


Didn't notice before that that ford pulling the skidder was a standard axle, gives me a bit of hope for the old crummy...


----------



## mainelogger1995

Me and my dads 1980 franklin 100 View attachment 295873


----------



## Oldtimer

treeslayer2003 said:


> on the deere 540b why would it loose fuel overnite once in a while. maybe 3 days in a row, maybe not for a month. any ideas?



You have a cracked fuel line somewhere. Been here, done this.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Oldtimer said:


> You have a cracked fuel line somewhere. Been here, done this.



hey ot, been busy huh. you mean steel line or rubber? thought that maybe the case, figured it get worse, be easyer ta find. not yet. did replace lift pump last year, now it acts funny don't seem ta work hand priming.


----------



## treeslayer2003

mainelogger1995 said:


> Me and my dads 1980 franklin 100 View attachment 295873



I ain't seen a 100 in some years. they were most nimble of the franklins imo.


----------



## treeslayer2003

View attachment 295897


deere 540B grapple


----------



## Oldtimer

The pump needs to be at a certain spot for the primer to work. Bump the engine ahead 1/2 a turn and try again.

Most likely the rubber is cracked, but it could be a steel line just as well. There should (probably) be a check valve in the tank too..

My line was cracked in a dozen placed between the glass bowl and the lift pump..leaked the worst @ the top where it threads into the bowl. Being a JD, you need to go to NAPA and have them make a new line for you...both ends thread on...


----------



## treeslayer2003

Oldtimer said:


> The pump needs to be at a certain spot for the primer to work. Bump the engine ahead 1/2 a turn and try again.
> 
> Most likely the rubber is cracked, but it could be a steel line just as well. There should (probably) be a check valve in the tank too..
> 
> My line was cracked in a dozen placed between the glass bowl and the lift pump..leaked the worst @ the top where it threads into the bowl. Being a JD, you need to go to NAPA and have them make a new line for you...both ends thread on...



thanks ot, yea pump arm has to not be on cam lobe to hand pump. replaced that line if you mean filter is glass bowl. did not know they put check valve at tank. always thought it needed a check valve, bet that's her trouble. prolly crap jammed in the check, blocking it open. have to check it out.


----------



## paccity




----------



## northmanlogging

Since ya asked so nicely for em, here's the missus at work. Got the wifey to come out and play, thought I would be alone all day but the partner showed up and we did get most of a load on the landing by the end of the day.


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> Since ya asked so nicely for em, here's the missus at work. Got the wifey to come out and play, thought I would be alone all day but the partner showed up and we did get most of a load on the landing by the end of the day.



she looks good nm, ya paint her or get her that way? ain't seen a A model in a while, sumin diff. on the back or jus way they made?


----------



## jrcat

Nice pics Paccity. Northman nice lookin JD


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> she looks good nm, ya paint her or get her that way? ain't seen a A model in a while, sumin diff. on the back or jus way they made?



I painted her up, was sort of a brown/black with bits of mustard yellow peeking though. I thought she was covered in rust when I first saw her.

As far the log bumper is concerned... previous owners took it off for some reason? When she comes home for winter I'll build up a better version of whats on there now, something with some real fenders and maybe not big raker looking things with craptastic welds that like to hook winch lines and never let go... (ask me how I know!)

Speaking of craptastic welds... the blade has got some really ugly welds on it too, that cracked, despite the 600 cover passes... I'll have to fix that sometime in the future as well.


----------



## bitzer

My fuel inj pump was leaking at the throttle body. Seemed like I was going through more fuel than normal, but it didn't dawn on me until I had to replace a throttle cable and saw it dripping. At idle and higher speeds it did not leak.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 295897
> 
> 
> deere 540B grapple



TS is this your 540? It looks to be a nice machine? 

Paccity is that clark at your museum? And whos 518 swing grapple is that? I would like to try one of those swing grapple fora few days. I have never seen one in this area.


----------



## jrcat

My TD8E dresser. Its a good little machine it will pull like mad for being small. It does really well in close quarters.


----------



## Keen

A few of the c5d, its been a great skidder. Friday it blew a bearing in the front differential and did alot of damage, probably need a whole carrier assm :msp_thumbdn: Got it out today. Hopefully it will be back running by the end of the week.


----------



## treeslayer2003

looks like your pulling a good turn there keen, I like the jd fairlead. don't feel bad, I have a 540a fairlead on a 664 clark. logger engineering


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> My TD8E dresser. Its a good little machine it will pull like mad for being small. It does really well in close quarters.



crawlers will pull. I wish they still made IH skidders. strongest for the size imo
yes that is my 540. good skidder, but my ol s8 pull it backwards


----------



## treeslayer2003

bitzer said:


> My fuel inj pump was leaking at the throttle body. Seemed like I was going through more fuel than normal, but it didn't dawn on me until I had to replace a throttle cable and saw it dripping. At idle and higher speeds it did not leak.



bitz, what motor? I've heard the low sulfar fuel is hard on seals in the cummins, but prolly all older stuff.

hey pac, love the ol clarks. i'd put her ta work. cummins or jimmy in that one?


----------



## jrcat

I like that 518 Cat. Been around a few of em. If thats a cummins in Bitz's machine it would have a Bosch pump either inline or rotory pump. Im not sure if they have O-ring seals for the throttle shaft or a regular seal or no seal at all. I have never had one apart. I have had a few CAV and stanadine pumps apart.


----------



## paccity

treeslayer2003 said:


> bitz, what motor? I've heard the low sulfar fuel is hard on seals in the cummins, but prolly all older stuff.
> 
> hey pac, love the ol clarks. i'd put her ta work. cummins or jimmy in that one?



v6 cummins


----------



## jrcat

paccity said:


> v6 cummins



oooh a good one to stretch out and put in a 555 lol..


----------



## treeslayer2003

paccity said:


> v6 cummins



saw a 667 with that, pulled like heck. good lookin machine. least if its there people know what it is.


----------



## paccity

the 666 pulls good, use it mostly to pull start the d7 and d8's when the pony's are acting up.


----------



## treeslayer2003

paccity said:


> the 666 pulls good, use it mostly to pull start the d7 and d8's when the pony's are acting up.



that's good, she has sumpin to do lol


----------



## jrcat

Here's a 540d I did some work on a while back it has some seriously wide rubber on it and my td8 with shiney blade syndrome lol.


----------



## Keen

treeslayer2003 said:


> looks like your pulling a good turn there keen, I like the jd fairlead. don't feel bad, I have a 540a fairlead on a 664 clark. logger engineering



Yep lol whatever works, just a need to slap some paint on it and nobody will know.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Here's a 540d I did some work on a while back it has some seriously wide rubber on it and my td8 with shiney blade syndrome lol.



wide rubber? 28s right, ya'll run them tall skinnys up there don't ya. I had 34s on the clark once.


----------



## Oldtimer

Looks like 23.1 x 26 to me, very common on the 540D. Nice middle of the road rubber, good float, OK in deep snow, stable on a side-hill. But tough on axles and steering.
Those tall 34" tires are what you want for deep snow and rocks / stumps...and mud. But don't try turning around on a side-hill.


----------



## Oldtimer

One of these with Eco-Tracks on it would be unstoppable. I wonder what the MSRP is?

[video=youtube;Bb5iVWDdjNU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb5iVWDdjNU[/video]


----------



## treeslayer2003

prolly more than i'm worth ot.


----------



## nhlogga

My 'ol 664C.


----------



## treeslayer2003

nhlogga said:


> My 'ol 664C.



glad to see the clarks, prolly my favorite. one uncle has a 666c, I have a 666 and 664 b models.
smoothest winch I ever seen and don't give any trouble. what motor ya got there? mine are both 53 detroits, 4&3


----------



## jrcat

Has anyone here seen or owned a Case skidder? I found one today and totally forgot to snap some pics ... I will get some soon.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Has anyone here seen or owned a Case skidder? I found one today and totally forgot to snap some pics ... I will get some soon.



seen pic a one. love ta see more, look a little like a clark?


----------



## jrcat

It looked like only a case could look... ugly as sin ... driptroit , clark trans and eaton axles and a carco winch.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> It looked like only a case could look... ugly as sin ... driptroit , clark trans and eaton axles and a carco winch.



well... right trans anyway


----------



## jrcat

Case skid king Log Skidder - YouTube

Google Images

Case Log Skidder - YouTube


----------



## nhlogga

treeslayer2003 said:


> glad to see the clarks, prolly my favorite. One uncle has a 666c, i have a 666 and 664 b models.
> Smoothest winch i ever seen and don't give any trouble. What motor ya got there? Mine are both 53 detroits, 4&3



353n


----------



## treeslayer2003

nhlogga said:


> 353n



yep, know the 353 well. mines blown now, pulled a piston apart. waiting for her turn in shop.


----------



## nhlogga

treeslayer2003 said:


> yep, know the 353 well. mines blown now, pulled a piston apart. waiting for her turn in shop.



Mine sittin broke too. Blower gears stripped out. Put in new blower without finding the cause first. Moverld the skidder 30' and the blower gears stripped out again. Been sittin for a few years now. I'll fix it someday.


----------



## nhlogga

Found this 'ol gal for sale on Maine craigslist.


----------



## treeslayer2003

View attachment 296561
View attachment 296562


clark 664b and international s8b, awaiting their turn in the shop. and in the checkbook.


----------



## treeslayer2003

benoit? that's a new one on me. nhl you mean accessory drive gears busted or blower drive shaft?


----------



## nhlogga

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 296561
> View attachment 296562
> 
> 
> clark 664b and international s8b, awaiting their turn in the shop. and in the checkbook.



I was talking with a fellow logger who is using a S10 grapple skidder every day. My great uncle who I work for started out with a S7 he bought as a basket case and rebuilt it in the early '70's. The 'ol gal is long gone unfortunatley


----------



## nhlogga

treeslayer2003 said:


> benoit? that's a new one on me. nhl you mean accessory drive gears busted or blower drive shaft?



No blower shaft on my 353. Probably something else broke in the timing gears. Haven't got the motor out to look yet.


----------



## nhlogga

treeslayer2003 said:


> benoit? that's a new one on me. nhl you mean accessory drive gears busted or blower drive shaft?



Listed as a Case.

Case Skidder


----------



## jrcat

nhlogga said:


> Found this 'ol gal for sale on Maine craigslist.



Thats it..... thats exactly like whats sitting about 20 miles from my place lol .. ugly..lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Thats it..... thats exactly like whats sitting about 20 miles from my place lol .. ugly..lol



not every gal looks nice ......but if they do what required then ya on a winner :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> not every gal looks nice ......but if they do what required then ya on a winner :msp_biggrin:



LOL... sorry...it may "do the work" but it is still very very ugly.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> LOL... sorry...it may "do the work" but it is still very very ugly.



your to picky lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

nhlogga said:


> No blower shaft on my 353. Probably something else broke in the timing gears. Haven't got the motor out to look yet.



it must have a blower shaft, easy to change in skidder


they wipe out the splines often


----------



## jrcat

Those blowers are prone to freeze breakage to then the next time you go to start it the shaft breaks. A buddy of mine has a pile of broken blower housings and shafts.


----------



## paccity




----------



## paccity




----------



## paccity




----------



## treeslayer2003

paccity said:


>



880, right? big brute


----------



## jrcat

The first pic must be a deere. The last one is either a 380 or 450 jack I think.


----------



## paccity




----------



## jrcat

paccity said:


>



Holy crap!! someone got sent home....


----------



## treeslayer2003

paccity said:


>



son of a ....... really really bad day. i'd fire myself


----------



## Oldtimer

I gotta hear the story behind that picture!


----------



## paccity

from yesterday . the d4 would pull down halfway then the 440 would take them to the deck.


----------



## jrcat

Nice old d4. 7u or 6u?


----------



## northmanlogging

From this morning, took the wifey's fancy camera with me... it only got a little bit wet...


----------



## treeslayer2003

nhlogga said:


> I was talking with a fellow logger who is using a S10 grapple skidder every day. My great uncle who I work for started out with a S7 he bought as a basket case and rebuilt it in the early '70's. The 'ol gal is long gone unfortunatley



always wanted a s10 grapple, they are strong tractors, thinking of mounting a jd grapple &arch to the back a my s8. make a small powerfull grapple skidder out of her. no more worrying with that gearmatic.


----------



## nhlogga

treeslayer2003 said:


> always wanted a s10 grapple, they are strong tractors, thinking of mounting a jd grapple &arch to the back a my s8. make a small powerfull grapple skidder out of her. no more worrying with that gearmatic.




Take lots of pics if ya do!


----------



## treeslayer2003

nhlogga said:


> Take lots of pics if ya do!



you bet, but it have to wait till pocket book puts on more weight.


----------



## nhlogga

treeslayer2003 said:


> you bet, but it have to wait till pocket book puts on more weight.



I am waitin for the same so I can get my clark goin.


----------



## nhlogga

Ol Jack I saw on CL.
Timberjack 200H skidder


----------



## jrcat

nhlogga said:


> Ol Jack I saw on CL.
> Timberjack 200H skidder



That is one old jack. before the 225's and 208's....


----------



## treeslayer2003

View attachment 296769
View attachment 296770


87' bell super T


----------



## nhlogga

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 296769
> View attachment 296770
> 
> 
> 87' bell super T



Those machines are neat and very versatile. I spent some time on a Ultra T.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 296769
> View attachment 296770
> 
> 
> 87' bell super T



Whats it powered with TS? Ive seen a few around here but never up close. What do you use it for?


----------



## treeslayer2003

nhlogga said:


> Those machines are neat and very versatile. I spent some time on a Ultra T.



took some time ta learn how to run it. ya know what i'm sayin if you been on one, like ridin a tiltawhirl.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Whats it powered with TS? Ive seen a few around here but never up close. What do you use it for?



4 cyl. duetz, its great for cutting pine gum small poplar. anything under 30" without a swell butt.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> took some time ta learn how to run it. ya know what i'm sayin if you been on one, like ridin a tiltawhirl.



do you use it often? I havent even seen one in action actually. Looks like a tiller wheel on the back.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> do you use it often? I havent even seen one in action actually. Looks like a tiller wheel on the back.



if i'm in pine or small saw logs I use it. crazy wheel on back, you drive with your feet. drive wheels turn independent of each other. it's different.


----------



## jrcat

Tilta whirl eh? you mean like this? lol 

Sumitomo and a Bell working together - YouTube


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Tilta whirl eh? you mean like this? lol
> 
> Sumitomo and a Bell working together - YouTube



yea, but that one don't have a cutter head. mine has the 25" bar saw.


----------



## northmanlogging

some action shots of the missus, the fat guy is me


----------



## rwoods

Quite a slope you got her on in the first shot. :msp_smile: Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

and a few more... this was a big ugly limby bastard to move... broke the winch line, ended up using a snatch block to get it onto flat ish ground... took the better part of 2 hours to move it 50 yds.


----------



## PB

*Massey Skidder?*

Never seen one of these before. 

SKIDDER MASSEY FURGUSSON

View attachment 296897


----------



## treeslayer2003

PB said:


> Never seen one of these before.
> 
> SKIDDER MASSEY FURGUSSON
> 
> View attachment 296897



only seen pics, allis made one too. think called a athey?


----------



## jrcat

I never knew massey built skidders too or allis. The massey looks short and stout.


----------



## Steve NW WI

jrcat said:


> I never knew massey built skidders too or allis. The massey looks short and stout.


Im a Massey tractor guy at heart. Never seen one either, but Id bet it shares a bunch of parts with the 1505/1805 4wd tractors just by the looks of it.

Got a couple farm tractor books at home, I'll see if they have any info in them on skidders.


----------



## jrcat

some pics of massey skidders I found online


----------



## treeslayer2003

Steve NW WI said:


> Im a Massey tractor guy at heart. Never seen one either, but Id bet it shares a bunch of parts with the 1505/1805 4wd tractors just by the looks of it.
> 
> Got a couple farm tractor books at home, I'll see if they have any info in them on skidders.



hey, me too we had two 1135s when we farmed. they were dam good tractors. now we got 4 massey garden tractors.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey, me too we had two 1135s when we farmed. they were dam good tractors. now we got 4 massey garden tractors.



I have a massey 10 with a haban sickle bar I mounted on it. I'll snap a pic or 2 for ya.


----------



## jrcat

More skidder pics. I just cruised google search. These are NOT my personal pictures.


----------



## northmanlogging

This is what happens when your not paying attention... and really tired at the end of the day, figured I would get one more turn and then call it a day...:msp_ohmy:


----------



## slowp

northmanlogging said:


> This is what happens when your not paying attention... and really tired at the end of the day, figured I would get one more turn and then call it a day...:msp_ohmy:



Duck tape and some shoe goo on it and you're good to go.:smile2:


----------



## BERN-TIMBER

Northman is that a forestry tire? Not for nothing but that puncture looks like it happened too easy to be in a ten or more ply tire. On a side note, you may be able to patch and vulcanize that to save some cash. Id see if there is a place in your area that does vulcanizing, that would get your inside ready for a tube and you'll be good to go.

As for the off brand skidders, there was a Massey for sale here in North Central PA a couple years back. Seen a few of them around. If I had the money when the one Im referring too was for sale I would have bought it just for the parts. Had 4 tires at better than 50%, heck that alone was probably 5 grand and the guy was only asking 12, and it was running and pulling wood. But like anything I imagine finding any part that is particular to them would be a challenge. Its sort of a shame how many manufacturers have fallen by the wayside. Now there are really only brands you can buy as far as skidders go, and they keep getting bigger and bigger. 

To go along with the thread, heres my 240AView attachment 297114


----------



## treeslayer2003

welcome to AS bern, fine lookin tjack ya got there. ya set in middle a her?


----------



## northmanlogging

*too calk or not to calk?*

When running the skidder or other equipment that ya need to crawl in and out of all day, how many of you guys wear yer calks while driving?

I know getting in and out is Hel, but it sure makes dragging line easier. I haven't laid down an old mud flap yet... (cause I don't have one and I'm to cheap to buy one) but I was thinking about getting a can of that spray in bed liner stuff, and going nuts, well more nuts:msp_wink:


----------



## BERN-TIMBER

No its a one side only, unless you tip her over, then there is an Oh Schnikies door you can crawl out of. Its serial tag says its an 84, but its kind of a mutt I think. According the the factory it left with a naturally aspirated 453 detroit, now its powered by a turbo 353. It pulls what I need it too and I cant complain, but having run a few with the 453 that extra cylinder makes a difference. Ive gone through a lot of it. Did the winch up 2 summers ago, blew a hose and soaked the clutch and brake bands with hyd oil, so it was necessary. Last spring I had the front end out, redid pins and bushing in the walking beam and blade. Brakes are in the transfer case, did that when I bought it going on 4 years ago but its got a seal leaking somewhere and needs to be torn in to again. Transmission likes to hop out of first gear once in awhile so that will be getting looked into tomorrow. Got a good buddy whos a diesel tech by trade coming to take a peak at it and see what it needs. Not the fanciest of machines for sure, but they work and are easy to fix. And, if the ground and timber allows, I can usually cut most of the morning, skid in the afternoon, and if its not a long pull or nasty uphill I can get a load out on 5-8 gallons of fuel. Not too bad for an older machine, and keeps the costs down.


----------



## BERN-TIMBER

Northman, I wear caulks in my 240 in the winter. Last few summers I was in oak stands and rocky ugly ground and caulks were just murder on my feet. Ive never had too much of an issue in my machine. That said, the steps in is just a couple pieces of rebar, and the plating on the floor is hard enough Ive never had issues. When it was in the welding shop to get the blade straightened out and the walking beam redone I had them goober some hard rod on to the pedals, that worked ok. If'in I was wearing caulks every day Id probably put a mudflap or something on the floor and the pedals. I know keeping a caulked boot on a slick metal pedal while navigating a steep downhill and trying to pay attention to where you are going while keeping an eye on a big hitch behind you is not the easiest of tasks.


----------



## northmanlogging

Yup, cut in the morning, and pull after lunch. Think the most I've burned in a day is 6 gallons so far, averaging a load a day. Makes me wonder about the guys going ape #### and burning 100 gallons a day with processors, loaders, big ####ing skidders etc etc etc, Yeah there moving more wood, but they're still #####ing about being broke...


----------



## bitzer

Corks in the morning, rubber in the afternoon. Having your foot slip off the clutch at the wrong time can suck bad. Those guys running a million dollars in equipment have big bills to pay and at the end of the day aren't bringing that much more home than I am.


----------



## northmanlogging

I find myself not wanting to take the time to pull off the calks, got wood to move, bad enough I'm trying to eat a sandwich while filling the missus with diesel, out of jerry cans... best part of skidding in the afternoon is I can sit my fat arse down on a comfy seat and catch my breath for a few seconds, before unhooking and finding more logs...


----------



## bitzer

Take a break to unwind after the cutting! Its easy to burn yourself out to just keep pounding away. You need that come down from the adrenaline before you get your skidder on. Take like 20-30 min. I almost always do a full change of clothes after cutting too. Makes you feel like a new man for the rest of the day and gets you in the mindset for the next job at hand. You are pretty much doing two jobs when cutting and skidding in the same day.


----------



## Steve NW WI

northmanlogging said:


> Yup, cut in the morning, and pull after lunch. Think the most I've burned in a day is 6 gallons so far, averaging a load a day. Makes me wonder about the guys going ape #### and burning 100 gallons a day with processors, loaders, big ####ing skidders etc etc etc, Yeah there moving more wood, but they're still #####ing about being broke...



I spent some time last weekend in my buddy's shiny new 4wd tractor turning over dirt - there were times the monitor was over 30 GPH, was averaging 23GPH - 560HP running at about 65-75% load most of the time. occasionally at 100% load pulling a hill. Imagine feeding that beast day after day. What he burns in fuel in a day during the spring, I could run everything I own for a year.


----------



## BERN-TIMBER

Ive come to find the guys that actually make money do so because they are efficient with what they have, regardless of size. The other thing about the bigger crews is that assuming they are making payments they have a lot more equity built up in iron than I do. I have friends who run a high ball outfit, 3 big grapples, three landing loaders, 5 over the road trucks, and they work with another outfit producing clean paper chips. All told they average well over 2500 tons of logs, pulp, chips etc a week, sometimes its over 3500 tons if they get on the right job and work double shifts. Thing is, they are big enough where they command a better price from the low grade markets because they produce so much. And should they ever want to sell it all, even the used iron they have is 1.5 million or more. I get busted up and cant cut timber, sell my 240, Id be lucky to get 15k for it. So ya, they may not be taking home a lot more, but when they are all done and sell out its worth a lot more than a small one man show. And as for the ***ching, I think it goes with the territory. Ive met a lot of good loggers, but never one that didnt do some whining once in a while. Here in PA its a contract for the mills kind of game, and when mills fill up you always get a busy work job. Im on one now, averages a load of firewood to every load of logs, kinda sidehill, lots of ugly half rotted beech you got to dump but isnt worth the 25 cents in gas you burned to cut it. If it isnt bad wood, its bad ground, if its good wood and good ground and you can produce the trucks dont clean you up or fuel is too expensive. And then, holy cow if you have employees its guaranteed you will have iron to fix because you got to go through ten of em before you find a good one that doesnt crash and bang and beat up your stuff. I think a little BS goes with the job.

Bitz, how do you like your forwarder? There are a few guys here embracing CTL and going with the newer 6 and 8 wheeled versions, but I dont want to have to cut enough wood alone to pay for one of them. That one you are running looks to be decent but not too common over here. The guys Im working for are real particular about sorting everything out nice and neat, and with a cable machine its a PITA to have a pile of different sorts. Spend more time getting on and off the skidder and cutting off pieces in the right pile than you do getting anything else done. Im taking it you pick up logs then wood? Or do you just throw it all on and sort once you get out? And how does it handle hills?


----------



## PB

Steve NW WI said:


> I spent some time last weekend in my buddy's shiny new 4wd tractor turning over dirt - there were times the monitor was over 30 GPH, was averaging 23GPH - 560HP running at about 65-75% load most of the time. occasionally at 100% load pulling a hill. Imagine feeding that beast day after day. What he burns in fuel in a day during the spring, I could run everything I own for a year.



I am guessing if he is dropping $400k on a JD 9560, he isn't too concerned about fuel.  He would save even more money if he went with no-till.


----------



## northmanlogging

PB said:


> I am guessing if he is dropping $400k on a JD 9560, he isn't too concerned about fuel.  He would save even more money if he went with no-till.



No till is all fine and good until you realize that what your saving in not tilling your spending in herbicides.

A better option is to not try and plow 1000 acres in a day and go with a smaller tractor, but what do I know I'm just a stupid logger/machinist/punk kid. However my little Ford 9n can turn 20 acres in a 10 hour day on about 15 gallons of gas, and that's more then enough for me, and its payed for.

Back to the logging...


----------



## northmanlogging

bitzer said:


> Take a break to unwind after the cutting! Its easy to burn yourself out to just keep pounding away. You need that come down from the adrenaline before you get your skidder on. Take like 20-30 min. I almost always do a full change of clothes after cutting too. Makes you feel like a new man for the rest of the day and gets you in the mindset for the next job at hand. You are pretty much doing two jobs when cutting and skidding in the same day.



Don't know about changing my clothes up... (I only own 2-3 pairs of pants as it is...). Driving a line skidder is dirtier work than falling, ya just sweat less. But I do make the vain attempt at gathering my senses, greasing up the skidder, checking the fluids, fueling her up, that kind of thing gives me a bit of a pause. That and chugging 1/2 gallon of watered down gator aid...


----------



## Steve NW WI

PB said:


> I am guessing if he is dropping $400k on a JD 9560, he isn't too concerned about fuel.  He would save even more money if he went with no-till.



He's a dairy farmer, lots of compaction to deal with from silage trucks running in the field, tillage is kind of a necessary evil. This one's a rental to help catch up from the late spring, his big tractor is "only" 350HP, and closing on 20 years old.

As close to a skidder as I own:







That's the business end of my 180 Massey. 65hp and 9700# with the loader on it, it's enough to pull a 20" out in tree length, or 3-4 shorter sticks. I'm just a firewooder, but I'd rather work in the open than in the brush, especially in prickly ash.

Some bigger pics of the MF skidders posted above:











The 1200 looks like a converted ag tractor with a winch mounted on it, same chassis as the 15/1805:






I haven't had time to get my MF book down off the shelf yet.


----------



## jrcat

I cut in the morning, usually a load or better. Then I come out of the woods with a hitch for lunch time. I usually take a short lunch to get my head back together. Then I hit it hard pullin wood for the afternoon. Skidding and bucking and stacking. If I know it is going to rain the next day or threaten rain I will plug the landing full with tree length . I wont bother bucking and stacking. I can buck and stack in the rain.


----------



## jrcat

Why a yarder mounted to a skidder?


----------



## jrcat

Steve NW WI said:


> He's a dairy farmer, lots of compaction to deal with from silage trucks running in the field, tillage is kind of a necessary evil. This one's a rental to help catch up from the late spring, his big tractor is "only" 350HP, and closing on 20 years old.
> 
> As close to a skidder as I own:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the business end of my 180 Massey. 65hp and 9700# with the loader on it, it's enough to pull a 20" out in tree length, or 3-4 shorter sticks. I'm just a firewooder, but I'd rather work in the open than in the brush, especially in prickly ash.
> 
> Some bigger pics of the MF skidders posted above:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1200 looks like a converted ag tractor with a winch mounted on it, same chassis as the 15/1805:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had time to get my MF book down off the shelf yet.



There is a faew guys in my area that use small 4x4 farm tractors to skid with. I have a buddy that uses a Deere 4x4 tractor with a loader on it and he can put 2 load a day on the landing if he hustles.


----------



## jrcat

I am wondering what these MF skidders are powered with?


----------



## lumberjack48

I've had a six man crew, skidders, trucks, feller buncher, 9 saws in the pickup. It was a steady job looking for stumpage and places to sell the wood. I had fuel tank on the job, i found it easier to have it delivered out there, i also had a double tank in my pickup for saw gas and diesel fuel.
All i was doing was chasing my tail, work on equipment all night to make sure it ran the next day. Logging wasn't fun anymore, dog eat dog, biding on stumpage, trying to keep the crew happy. I turned in to a land clearer, equipment mover, personal consoler, timber cruiser, road builder, and ect.

I did this for about 4 yrs in the 70's, i handled a lot of money, at the end of the day i didn't have anymore then when i worked alone. [ A lot more headaches ]

I liked working alone, i tried every method there is, falling ahead doesn't work. I fell drag for drag, using the skidder like a feller buncher, pushing everything one direction. Theres a few times i hooked all six chokers on precut standing trees, then backed in to them. 

The best money i made logging was with the wife, she ran skidder 16 yrs. When we worked together i fell drag for drag with the machine. In good Aspen we'd pull 4 to 6 turns an hour, this is when your having fun. If theres trees leaning back, she'd work with me and push-em all one way, then bunch-em up with the blade. Then she'd turn around, i'd grab the chokers, it would take me 30 to 60 seconds to hook 6 chokers. I timed and counted everything i did, always doing things the easiest and fasts way. When we had a short skid she'd drop-en-unhook, then backup to where i was falling, never turning around. I mean she'd come flying backwards 8 th of a mile or so, this was fast, she liked to make me hustle. She liked to deck 3 turns at a time, we liked to have 3 landings, this way she could pull 9 - 10 turns before decking. All this depends on what kind of timber your in, different species, comes different methods. 
The wife learned on a C5-D, with no brakes, you learn on one of these you can drive anything. When i bought the S8 IH, power shift, it was a different ball game. What a fun machine to run, but you can't just put anybody on it. You put somebody on it that doesn't know how to run a power shift could cost you 5 to $7,000. in one hour, yes, burn it up.

Heres a picture of the wife and the S8


----------



## lumberjack48

I believe most MF's had a Perkins diesel


----------



## treeslayer2003

I love my S8, dam fine skidder. she got power ta turn herself over easy. that 320 massey looks good


----------



## Gologit

[video=youtube;rPOITju_PN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPOITju_PN4[/video]


----------



## northmanlogging

That bald backwards spare is a pain in the ass, slipping on flat ground wtf...


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> That bald backwards spare is a pain in the ass, slipping on flat ground wtf...



ha ha been there, surely be there again.


----------



## Oldtimer

lumberjack48 said:


> The wife learned on a C5-D, with no brakes, you learn on one of these you can drive anything.



HA! I ran a C5D with no brakes for almost 15 years. And on steeeeeeep ground too, at times.
I got real good at it too. The blade became the brakes... dropping the blade over a stump to winch against, dropping and raising the front tires off the ground to hold it, I welded that blade a dozen times. The damn brakes were a piss poor design, right under the leaky transfer shifter seals...forget the line lock and start a fire...done it too many times, and I finally left it when it blew a master cyl...


----------



## Oldtimer

jrcat said:


> I cut in the morning, usually a load or better. Then I come out of the woods with a hitch for lunch time. I usually take a short lunch to get my head back together. Then I hit it hard pullin wood for the afternoon. Skidding and bucking and stacking. If I know it is going to rain the next day or threaten rain I will plug the landing full with tree length . I wont bother bucking and stacking. I can buck and stack in the rain.



Smart man. Work around the weather.


----------



## jrcat

Oldtimer said:


> Smart man. Work around the weather.



Ive had good advice from some good dudes !!


----------



## nhlogga

Another CL find. Logging skidder


----------



## treeslayer2003

nhlogga said:


> Another CL find. Logging skidder



dam, why can't it be closer. third one I've seen with jd winch on it.


----------



## jrcat

This is the 450 jack that was upside down in one of my pictures... I took these 2 today


----------



## dooby

jrcat said:


> Why a yarder mounted to a skidder?



jrcat- Out here in the N.W. we tend to call them Echo-loggers(eakoe) and they are very versatile. They road alot faster then a track mount and you can off road them out on ridge lines or to a cliff edge. I am trying to purchase this one right now. The fella wants a $60k for it. that's about double what its worth imo. But its is in good shape. if he came down to $45k i'd probably stroke the pen.View attachment 297886
View attachment 297887
View attachment 297888


----------



## dooby

northmanlogging said:


> When running the skidder or other equipment that ya need to crawl in and out of all day, how many of you guys wear yer calks while driving?
> 
> I know getting in and out is Hel, but it sure makes dragging line easier. I haven't laid down an old mud flap yet... (cause I don't have one and I'm to cheap to buy one) but I was thinking about getting a can of that spray in bed liner stuff, and going nuts, well more nuts:msp_wink:



NML-i think the spray stuff might be a decent idea. Napa over here in Montana sells some stuff that stays softer than Line-x. That Line-x dries very hard. Ate s_ _ _t once in the bed of a truck w/ caulks on. It was like ice in July. Could have been that my caulks were more like BB's glued to the bottoms of my boots, cause i am cheap like you!lol But a mud flap and some adhesive silicone is probably not to much more than a $17-25 can of spray-on liner. Of course i am probably only guided by the memory of the bump on my 'noggin'.


----------



## northmanlogging

The missus and the wifey... I was gonna say something about nuts and screwing but... Got her to come out and play for a day.View attachment 298176



Note: she's wearing my old hoody so the pics not real flattering


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> The missus and the wifey... I was gonna say something about nuts and screwing but... Got her to come out and play for a day.View attachment 298176
> 
> 
> 
> Note: she's wearing my old hoody so the pics not real flattering



how do you get the wife ta change skidder tires?


----------



## northmanlogging

Make it look like really hard work I could really use a break from turning all the nuts...

I'd like to say she did it all herself... but that would be lying...


And bribe her with coffee stand coffee coffee...


----------



## treeslayer2003

View attachment 298324
View attachment 298325

problem; front cradle is worn sloppy. here is my fix on the 666 clark skidder. a lot of skidders are similer. started by carefully measuring and marking where weldments to go.
next to cut out with torch and make sure weldments line up properly


----------



## treeslayer2003

View attachment 298326

very important to have pin installed while tacking in the weldments. they will move on ya.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 298324
> View attachment 298325
> 
> problem; front cradle is worn sloppy. here is my fix on the 666 clark skidder. a lot of skidders are similer. started by carefully measuring and marking where weldments to go.
> next to cut out with torch and make sure weldments line up properly



Nice work TS. Some measuring and you'll be set. When I did that prentice boom fix I made card board templates. dont know if you could do that but it would help if you could.


----------



## treeslayer2003

View attachment 298327
View attachment 298328

been a while since I've done this kind of work. my ol ass don't like being cramed under a tractor as evidence by my crappy weld. I decided to do the back pin boss another way........


----------



## treeslayer2003

View attachment 298329
View attachment 298330
View attachment 298331


I cut the whole block out of the skidder, this way I can comfortably weld the repair in standing up.
I will still have to weld the block back in but its a little easyer ta get to. so this part is all but done, still a little welding ta do on the block itself. when the wheel loader comes home i'll get the axle cradle assembly in the shop ta weld a repair in it, then ta put her back tagether.


----------



## treeslayer2003

View attachment 299182
View attachment 299183
View attachment 299184

so, cut out and welded in repair. all need now is 2 new bearings and 10 gal 85-140 and it'll be done


----------



## treeslayer2003

I must apologize to nhlogga, I told him his 3-53 must have a blower shaft. after reviewing the service book it appears that a 2-53 and 3-53 does not have a blower shaft. I was wrong about that logga sorry man.


----------



## nhlogga

treeslayer2003 said:


> I must apologize to nhlogga, I told him his 3-53 must have a blower shaft. after reviewing the service book it appears that a 2-53 and 3-53 does not have a blower shaft. I was wrong about that logga sorry man.



No prob. I have had the same discussion with many others. I believe the blower is driven by the cam gear. I may be wrong.


----------



## treeslayer2003

i'm not sure, the book is not clear on that. if I ever tear into mine i'll let ya know.


----------



## northmanlogging

pulled the left side blade cylinder off today... loosing 2-3 gallons in 2-3 hours... when they go bad they sure do it quick...


----------



## redprospector

Here's mine.









Andy


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> pulled the left side blade cylinder off today... loosing 2-3 gallons in 2-3 hours... when they go bad they sure do it quick...



yep, I pulled a loader cyl, when it used 5 gal. ta load 1 load. only took a few days ta get that bad. 
should be easy ta repack nm.


----------



## northmanlogging

not entirely sure what I'm doing on this one, or set up for it, so I'm going to send it into the big city and gasp pay some on to do it for me, should have it back in time.


----------



## treeslayer2003

should be around 150, less they put in a new rod add 100 more. it's easy, get a kit from deere unscrew the gland, then take the nut off rod. it's apart, replace seals and put her back tagether. kit should cost around 50


----------



## northmanlogging

Deere say's 165. and some change here... I know its just a couple few o-rings and a seal, so I'm not sure what it is they are trying to sell me on...

Good news is the retaining nut on the end is already loose so that should help with the tear down...


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> Deere say's 165. and some change here... I know its just a couple few o-rings and a seal, so I'm not sure what it is they are trying to sell me on...
> 
> Good news is the retaining nut on the end is already loose so that should help with the tear down...



wow, that's to high. a hydro shop can prolly match the seals a lot cheaper


----------



## jrcat

NM as TS said you can easily do that yourself. If you have a bench vise or a vise of some sort. As long as the rod is not burred up any where, even if it is take some fine emory cloth and take the burrs off. a guy with a hammer and a pipe wrench can do one in an hour. That retaining nut being loose is probably what took out the seals to begin with. If you do it yourself put a touch of loctite on the threads and torque that bad boy down as tight as you can.


----------



## jrcat

redprospector said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy



Awesome 440 Andy. How does the dodge do pulling it?


----------



## redprospector

jrcat said:


> Awesome 440 Andy. How does the dodge do pulling it?



Dodge does great with it. It's really not that heavy, 12,000 lb neighborhood. I highly recomend an exhaust brake though.

Andy


----------



## redprospector

northmanlogging said:


> pulled the left side blade cylinder off today... loosing 2-3 gallons in 2-3 hours... when they go bad they sure do it quick...



That's a bad leak on a 440, since they only hold about 5 gallons to begin with.:msp_scared:
Not much worse than starting off a steep hill only to find that it won't pick up oil. No steering, no brakes, no blade, no nothing except the parking (winch) brake...that you don't want to use while moving unless you absolutly have to. 

Andy


----------



## jrcat

redprospector said:


> Dodge does great with it. It's really not that heavy, 12,000 lb neighborhood. I highly recomend an exhaust brake though.
> 
> Andy



Do you have an exhaust brake on that ? I know Jacobs makes one for the 5.9. I am going to wire the control for the heat damper on mine to use it as an exhaust brake.


----------



## redprospector

jrcat said:


> Do you have an exhaust brake on that ? I know Jacobs makes one for the 5.9. I am going to wire the control for the heat damper on mine to use it as an exhaust brake.



Yes sir! I have a pacbrake on that Dodge, I'm looking at a Jacobs for the other one. 
If I have to haul anything off the hill it's 16 miles of 6% grade, I hate it when I have to go off without the exhaust brake. The last job I hauled into had 2 9% grades to go down on pavement, I don't want to talk about the one I had to go up to get there.
If you need an exhaust brake, I strongly advise going ahead and spending the money on a Pacbrake or Jacobs brake. There is a night and day difference between a real purpose designed brake, and adapting a heat damper to put back pressure on your engine.

Andy


----------



## redprospector

Gatherin' up a few.




Whole tree skidding. Remember I'm a "thinning contractor".




Back up the trail.




Andy


----------



## treeslayer2003

looks good andy


----------



## northmanlogging

I guess part of the reason for sending that cylinder out is time, and never having done one not knowing what to look for. I don't get home from machining until 7:30 or 8, that leaves 2 hours of daylight to get anything else done and have dinner and wrestle with my pillow for 5-6 hours. Weekends are spent logging for the most part, if not logging then arborist type work or family functions, or the log show... and the hydro supply people are only open Mon-Fri...


----------



## jrcat

NM how did you do with that cylinder? Did you end up sending it out?


----------



## northmanlogging

Yeah I sent er out, $430. plus. Turns out it has a bent rod, so they had to build a new one out of their scrap pile... got the seals while I'm at it for the other cylinder, its only dribbling though, so with any luck its not in as bad of shape, and I will try my hand at rebuilding that one myself. 

With the tire, cylinder, diesel, moving the skidder out there, and hydraulic oil, I should be making money on the next load... I hope... as it is I'm barely breaking even let alone paying down the machine. Those first 2-3 weeks before the first check came in where getting a little rough... Thinking the wifey was having second thoughts as to supporting this hair brained idea...

My usual half retired self loader jockey, should be up and running by next week, so that will save me $75 a load...

I'll be single jacking this weekend so I can also get the whole damned check out of those loads, assuming my knee is up to it.


----------



## treeslayer2003

that's logging my friend :smile2:


----------



## northmanlogging

I am fully aware of that, would be nice to get paid a little bit at the end of the day though... $5-10 would make my day. In reality the cylinders I knew needed attention I was just hoping they would make it through this job.


----------



## treeslayer2003

oh, I keep hopin ta make some money. some day....................


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> oh, I keep hopin ta make some money. some day....................



Yea well there's always someone standing there with his hand extended.


----------



## treeslayer2003

View attachment 300730
View attachment 300734
View attachment 300735
View attachment 300736

had to repack this cylinder to day. unscrew the gland and pull out the rod piston assembly. 
pin the rod to my welding table, air wrench the nut off. tap the piston off with the handle of a hammer or some soft tool. took the gland and piston to the local hydro shop, 32 bucks. do everything in reverse, no more leak. took about 2 hours.


----------



## Oldtimer

I paid $450 or thereabouts to have an arch piston resealed and dolled up a bit.
The other side was scored enough to hold a cigarette in the gouge, and I think the rod was bent...and they wanted $1200 to heal it. I thought that was reasonable, but I bought a used one from Heart of Dixie (I think?) for $800...shipped to my door. 

I know, shoulda done the rebuild...but the $400 and the 2 weeks saved was the clincher.

BTW, to whom it might concern..there's a 640D Cable Deere in the NH craigslist for $12,500.
If it's a good as they say, that is a bargin.


----------



## Oldtimer

Oh, and the one I had dolled up was picked up @ my door and delivered back by NH Hydraulics.
No charge.
How can you beat that?


----------



## treeslayer2003

Oldtimer said:


> I paid $450 or thereabouts to have an arch piston resealed and dolled up a bit.
> The other side was scored enough to hold a cigarette in the gouge, and I think the rod was bent...and they wanted $1200 to heal it. I thought that was reasonable, but I bought a used one from Heart of Dixie (I think?) for $800...shipped to my door.
> 
> I know, shoulda done the rebuild...but the $400 and the 2 weeks saved was the clincher.
> 
> BTW, to whom it might concern..there's a 640D Cable Deere in the NH craigslist for $12,500.
> If it's a good as they say, that is a bargin.



i'v bought stuff from them before. I think 1200 a little high, new rod and repack should do it. 
that's a good price if she's work ready.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Oldtimer said:


> Oh, and the one I had dolled up was picked up @ my door and delivered back by NH Hydraulics.
> No charge.
> How can you beat that?



ya can't


----------



## Sport Faller

Damn near rolled the skidder today. Was up on 2 wheels dangling by my seatbelt. Little fir got caught on the grapple and kept me from rolling down the hill. I'm a grown assed man and im not afraid to admit i almost pissed myself


----------



## jrcat

Oldtimer said:


> I paid $450 or thereabouts to have an arch piston resealed and dolled up a bit.
> The other side was scored enough to hold a cigarette in the gouge, and I think the rod was bent...and they wanted $1200 to heal it. I thought that was reasonable, but I bought a used one from Heart of Dixie (I think?) for $800...shipped to my door.
> 
> I know, shoulda done the rebuild...but the $400 and the 2 weeks saved was the clincher.
> 
> BTW, to whom it might concern..there's a 640D Cable Deere in the NH craigslist for $12,500.
> If it's a good as they say, that is a bargin.



Yes yes.. lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

you learned sumthin tho right?


----------



## Sport Faller

Oh yeah


----------



## jrcat

Sport Faller said:


> Oh yeah



Did ya have to clean out yer drawers? I've had a few scary situations while running skidder. lol


----------



## Sport Faller

It was pretty close. I think i bit a decent sized starfish out of the seat cover. Then i took a half hour to quit bein jittery and pulled some more drags


----------



## bustedup

Sport Faller said:


> Damn near rolled the skidder today. Was up on 2 wheels dangling by my seatbelt. Little fir got caught on the grapple and kept me from rolling down the hill. I'm a grown assed man and im not afraid to admit i almost pissed myself



I did tell ya bro to buy diapers lol........now ya know why lol


----------



## jrcat

Sport Faller said:


> It was pretty close. I think i bit a decent sized starfish out of the seat cover. Then i took a half hour to quit bein jittery and pulled some more drags



Wait till ya get a BIG hitch behind the 648...on a down hill skid and the hitch starts to push ya down the grade... The type of grade that all you can see is sky goin up and dirt goin down lol... that'll put a pucker in you wont forget ..lol


----------



## northmanlogging

I was yarding some decent sized Hemlock out of steep little hole few weeks ago... had the wife there ya know case I do something stupid and need the coroner... stood the ole missus up on her back wheels just a little bit (2-3 feet of air or so...maybe a bit more...she says 3-4') wifey was not happy... Hel it was only 30' to the bottom...


----------



## Oldtimer

You have not truly lived until you have rolled a skidder upside down. Been there, done that.
And have had the 648D right to the razor's edge a dozen times. Damn blade won't drop down free-fall fast like the old C5D Twig Farmer did. That fast dropping blade on the Twig Farmer saved my butt several hundred times. The time I rolled it, it happened in about 1/2 a second.
Before I realized it was going over....it was already over. Came slithering out of it as it bounced up and down upside down against a hemlock on a steep bank..and then slithered right back up inside it 2 seconds later to pull the fuel cut off T handle. Couldn't afford to pop the engine!


----------



## fulltrack

jrcat said:


> Wait till ya get a BIG hitch behind the 648...on a down hill skid and the hitch starts to push ya down the grade... The type of grade that all you can see is sky goin up and dirt goin down lol... that'll put a pucker in you wont forget ..lol



or the brakes let go as your climbing in and the machine and turn takes off down the muddy hill. Once the turn starts banging the arch and the back tire of that old timber-jack grabs the caulk off your foot, you're having fun! Thank the lord for the blade.


----------



## nhlogga

Oldtimer said:


> You have not truly lived until you have rolled a skidder upside down. Been there, done that.
> And have had the 648D right to the razor's edge a dozen times. Damn blade won't drop down free-fall fast like the old C5D Twig Farmer did. That fast dropping blade on the Twig Farmer saved my butt several hundred times. The time I rolled it, it happened in about 1/2 a second.
> Before I realized it was going over....it was already over. Came slithering out of it as it bounced up and down upside down against a hemlock on a steep bank..and then slithered right back up inside it 2 seconds later to pull the fuel cut off T handle. Couldn't afford to pop the engine!



I agree. Slipped off some rocks into a lil ravine. Next thing I knew I was standing on the door. Shut 'er down on the way over. Couldnt get the blade down fast enough. Was on a 648G. Didn't loose any oil and maybe 1/2 quart of antifreeze. Only thing that got hurt was my pride luckily.


----------



## twochains

Skidder OP showed up in brother shorts and flip flops...again! LOL! He wasn't about to pull a choker to these logs!

View attachment 302737
View attachment 302738


----------



## dooby

twochains said:


> Skidder OP showed up in brother shorts and flip flops...again! LOL! He wasn't about to pull a choker to these logs!
> 
> View attachment 302737
> View attachment 302738



That's 'cause he has faith in your fallin' ablit-eye! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## dooby

Has anyone ever been around one of these little skidders. I took the time to watch the videos. what a nice little machine. Wish my wallet was deep(er). I guess they are between $50-55k new. 



Awassos mini dbusqueuses - MD-60 MD-80


----------



## Oldtimer

If you only wanted a real small machine for your own 300 acre woodlot, it might be fine.
But for logging as a business, no way. That $55K will buy 50 times more machine.


----------



## Oldtimer

twochains said:


> Skidder OP showed up in brother shorts and flip flops...again! LOL! He wasn't about to pull a choker to these logs!
> 
> View attachment 302737
> View attachment 302738



And he still had a job!??


----------



## twochains

Yep! He is the boss's tweaker brother! He has to pay him anyway so might as well get whatever he can out of him! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dooby

Oldtimer said:


> If you only wanted a real small machine for your own 300 acre woodlot, it might be fine.
> But for logging as a business, no way. That $55K will buy 50 times more machine.



We have a local niche market here in montana for thinning out 10- 40 acre parcels. At only 10k g.v.w. it would be darn handy for small stuff. But in my opinion- an ol' clark 662 or ih S7, or ?(as there are a few)would be money way better spent. Just thought it was a nice looking skidder. The tractor mounted winches are o.k. but the production a skidder brings to the table is worth mentioning.IMHO


----------



## treeslayer2003

dooby said:


> We have a local niche market here in montana for thinning out 10- 40 acre parcels. At only 10k g.v.w. it would be darn handy for small stuff. But in my opinion- an ol' clark 662 or ih S7, or ?(as there are a few)would be money way better spent. Just thought it was a nice looking skidder. The tractor mounted winches are o.k. but the production a skidder brings to the table is worth mentioning.IMHO



664 or s8 be better imo, both very good machines


----------



## dooby

treeslayer2003 said:


> 664 or s8 be better imo, both very good machines



i agree, but what are ther g.v.w.'s? No lowboy fee's allowed in this market. the IH S8 is a damn good skidder! and the 664 is hard to beat also. They will both pull the guts out of a JD 540,IMHO. Or the little 240 Timberjack, or Mountain Logger 150 would be good also. I think John Deere might have it in the "easy to get parts" section.


----------



## treeslayer2003

dooby said:


> i agree, but what are ther g.v.w.'s? No lowboy fee's allowed in this market.



I believe without looking, the s8a cable was around 17,000 clark prolly close.


----------



## northmanlogging

That little skidder looks woefully under powered and more than a little tippy, just my opinion...

A Garrett 10 or 15 would pull better and they weigh in around 7-8k

The old Deere 440's are about 12K.

Ran an old Mt logger many years ago, Twas a working machine though.

heard very good things about the clarks but I think they are kinda heavy...


For the price of one of them fancy little guys you could get one of each and a matching parts machine...


----------



## treeslayer2003

yea, the clarks are heavy, but I have a 664 and an s8 that will pull the ass off my 540.


----------



## dooby

northmanlogging said:


> That little skidder looks woefully under powered and more than a little tippy, just my opinion...
> 
> A Garrett 10 or 15 would pull better and they weigh in around 7-8k
> 
> The old Deere 440's are about 12K.
> 
> Ran an old Mt logger many years ago, Twas a working machine though.
> 
> heard very good things about the clarks but I think they are kinda heavy...
> 
> 
> For the price of one of them fancy little guys you could get one of each and a matching parts machine...



I have never been around the Garrets. How are they for stability?


----------



## northmanlogging

never ran one personally... the old farts out here sure love em though. They aren't real wide but they ain't real tall either, seems like they wouldn't be to bad? 

Its silly but I've wanted a Garrett for years... guy could almost use the standard ATV trail a skid road. And they where really the first to make skidders a viable option.

They don't make em no more but most parts are component on em and some of the tough stuff is still available through the old factory, not much mind...

Can Car, Franklin, Tree Farmer where all licensed versions of the Garretts, eventually going on to build their own designs...


----------



## dooby

treeslayer2003 said:


> yea, the clarks are heavy, but I have a 664 and an s8 that will pull the ass off my 540.


which one is easier to get parts for ? the S8's are a very stable machine.


----------



## dooby

northmanlogging said:


> never ran one personally... the old farts out here sure love em though. They aren't real wide but they ain't real tall either, seems like they wouldn't be to bad?
> 
> Its silly but I've wanted a Garrett for years... guy could almost use the standard ATV trail a skid road. And they where really the first to make skidders a viable option.
> 
> They don't make em no more but most parts are component on em and some of the tough stuff is still available through the old factory, not much mind...
> 
> Can Car, Franklin, Tree Farmer where all licensed versions of the Garretts, eventually going on to build their own designs...


Northman- I was unaware of that little bit of history-thanks


----------



## treeslayer2003

dooby said:


> which one is easier to get parts for ? the S8's are a very stable machine.



prolly clark, but a good komatsu dealer should be able to help with any ih industrial stuff. if they want to.


----------



## Oldtimer

For a light fast easy to work machine on those small lots, JD 440B. Around here they are between $8K and $12K if they are ready for the woods.


----------



## redprospector

Oldtimer said:


> For a light fast easy to work machine on those small lots, JD 440B. Around here they are between $8K and $12K if they are ready for the woods.



Couldn't agree more oldtimer! 
The 440b shouldn't be sold short. With a little weight in the rear tires they are pretty darned stable too. 
I don't think I'd take $12 for mine though. Too hard to replace.

Andy


----------



## northmanlogging

Just out of curiosity, whats the difference between the A's and the B's? Is it just a turbo and a better blade? I know the A's had more ponies then the straight 440's and no gasser option. I think the C's is when the square tube cage came in and they started getting heavier.


----------



## jrcat

I'd like to see a 440 gasser that'd be pretty cool. I know TJ built gasser skidders back in the day.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I'd like to see a 440 gasser that'd be pretty cool. I know TJ built gasser skidders back in the day.



no, they sucked. vaperlock a lot. pettybone tried that to with similar results.


----------



## northmanlogging

jrcat said:


> I'd like to see a 440 gasser that'd be pretty cool. I know TJ built gasser skidders back in the day.



I've seen pictures of em, don't think they where real popular, the diesel age was coming on strong when skidders started taking off, so the only ones that made it far where probably the Garretts, and only cause they had a head start on everyone else, even they went more or less all diesel by the 70's

My thinking is any old gas pot in the woods would be a pain in the butt, climbing a hill and having the fuel bowl run out cause the float is at a bad angle or worse having it quit on ya durring a side hill... fighting with spark cause its to wet for a sane person to be working outside...


----------



## dooby

northmanlogging said:


> I've seen pictures of em, don't think they where real popular, the diesel age was coming on strong when skidders started taking off, so the only ones that made it far where probably the Garretts, and only cause they had a head start on everyone else, even they went more or less all diesel by the 70's
> 
> My thinking is any old gas pot in the woods would be a pain in the butt, climbing a hill and having the fuel bowl run out cause the float is at a bad angle or worse having it quit on ya durring a side hill... fighting with spark cause its to wet for a sane person to be working outside...



They aren't even good for plowing snow!!!IMO:cool2: Gas-skidders, that is.


----------



## northmanlogging

Skidder Donuts? come on how could that not be fun in any skidder... Didn't get enough snow this year while the missus was home to even bother trying... was a very sad and depressing winter... no one got hurt...


----------



## nhlogga

dooby said:


> Has anyone ever been around one of these little skidders. I took the time to watch the videos. what a nice little machine. Wish my wallet was deep(er). I guess they are between $50-55k new.
> 
> 
> 
> Awassos mini dbusqueuses - MD-60 MD-80



Saw one at the NELA Expo in Bangor ,Maine once. Neat lil machine.


----------



## dooby

View attachment 304368
View attachment 304369
View attachment 304370
View attachment 304371
View attachment 304372


Here is an IHC S8. It is not the one I have been renting. The owner said the tranny leaks a qt. a day or so. It shows to the pan under the tranny is caked with oil and grime. He did not know the year but thought it was an S8A. I looked for the V.I.N. tag and could not locate it . Does any one know were they are located? I think I can get it for $3,500.00. It fired right up after siting for a year and a half. The winch is a 119. there was some moister in the oil, but not to bad. The motor he thought was pretty solid. I think it's the skidder for me. The Jd 440C wasn't even worth taking photos of. Did gearamatic put the year of manu. in there #'s?


----------



## jrcat

Nice skidder, I'd buy it.


----------



## treeslayer2003

dooby said:


> View attachment 304368
> View attachment 304369
> View attachment 304370
> View attachment 304371
> View attachment 304372
> 
> 
> Here is an IHC S8. It is not the one I have been renting. The owner said the tranny leaks a qt. a day or so. It shows to the pan under the tranny is caked with oil and grime. He did not know the year but thought it was an S8A. I looked for the V.I.N. tag and could not locate it . Does any one know were they are located? I think I can get it for $3,500.00. It fired right up after siting for a year and a half. The winch is a 119. there was some moister in the oil, but not to bad. The motor he thought was pretty solid. I think it's the skidder for me. The Jd 440C wasn't even worth taking photos of. Did gearamatic put the year of manu. in there #'s?



doob, I think its a 7, could be wrong. that's cheap no matter what. tag should be on back of cab just over winch drive line.


----------



## treeslayer2003

View attachment 304406
View attachment 304407

like this. this is a late a early b s8 with the 358 ih diesel and funk power shift, gearmatic 119. it has been a money maker save for the winch, it eats bands.


----------



## jrcat

Slayer.... I want that skidder lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

that winch is missing a guard that goes over the fluid lines. also looks like its been leaking at the swivel by those rust streaks. still a cheap skidder, cat n I can prolly walk ya thro any winch probs if ya buy it.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Slayer.... I want that skidder lol



mine or doob's? ya know I love that thing lol


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> mine or doob's? ya know I love that thing lol



Yours lol. Yes I know lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Yours lol. Yes I know lol



theres some around. what doob found is cheap, even if it needs some work.


----------



## jrcat

I know where there's a 7 with a carco on it. My little secret lol.


----------



## treeslayer2003

I don't know them winches. they like a gearmatic? she must be older?


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> I don't know them winches. they like a gearmatic? she must be older?



Better than a gearmatic I guess. Nothing like a gearmatic and I am assuming its older as it has the driptroit.


----------



## dooby

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 304406
> View attachment 304407
> 
> like this. this is a late a early b s8 with the 358 ih diesel and funk power shift, gearmatic 119. it has been a money maker save for the winch, it eats bands.



who knows. the fella said it was an S8, will stop by on the way to pike fish in the morning. Thanks for all the help. Is there a handy way to tell what tranny might be in it to help define this gem's age? I will look it over a little more carefull in the morning. the tranny shift is on the left side at bottom of seat and the 2wd/4wd shifter is on the left side of the dash. throttle and brake is all thats on the floor. And it's the same size as the S8 i have been leasing. Only been around a couple of these. one in the early 90's, the one I lease and this one i posted. If i acquire it I am sure i will be askin' for guidance. I am a decent basic repair common sense kinda mech. but the true know how ya'll have is something i can learn from. thought i was a decent saw mech., too. But this Forum is humbling as well as giving and teaching. thanks to it's members, I am greatfull.


----------



## jrcat

If you get it , between me and slayer we can help get that winch sorted.


----------



## dooby

jrcat said:


> If you get it , between me and slayer we can help get that winch sorted.



Thanks jrcat- I didn't mean to leave you out of the thankin'. Was tryin' to fig. out how to reply to both of your comments in the same post like the rest of you do but i ain't to savvy on a computer. Learnin' though, like every thing else; it's the skool a hard knocks for me. Slow and steady by jerks.


----------



## northmanlogging

This should be my break even load... skidder payed for, insurance, fuel, parts the works!!!:msp_w00t:


----------



## treeslayer2003

some nice sticks on that load northman. feels good don't it.


----------



## northmanlogging

#### yeah it does...

The last couple of loads out have been fairly nice, this one takes the cake though...


----------



## dooby

northmanlogging said:


> This should be my break even load... skidder payed for, insurance, fuel, parts the works!!!:msp_w00t:



That's anice load of logs! how many pieces? 17-20 -maybe ? Is the private stuff the reason you aren't runnin' chains?


----------



## DavdH

My break even load hasn't sprouted yet. We were running 45-55 loads a day the first 2 weeks in July and we need maybe 5 on a good day. Still cutting last years logs in July!! I should take some pictures, 5-6, 3 and 4 log loads a day. Some big second growth redwood. Not like it used to be when we'd get 2-3 1 log loads a day and anything over 7 logs was a bunch of poles.


----------



## northmanlogging

dooby said:


> That's anice load of logs! how many pieces? 17-20 -maybe ? Is the private stuff the reason you aren't runnin' chains?



You mean tire chains? or choker chains?

Tire chains are ex-spensive, choker chains are also expensive... and lame... :msp_wink:

So far I haven't needed tire chains, good solid ground here, and I stay out of the muck.


----------



## dooby

northmanlogging said:


> You mean tire chains? or choker chains?
> 
> Tire chains are ex-spensive, choker chains are also expensive... and lame... :msp_wink:
> 
> So far I haven't needed tire chains, good solid ground here, and I stay out of the muck.



FYI- I have already defended my position on chain chokers- the CHA- in any thing that has to do w/ chokers stinks(reminds me of Chinese made stuff) that is unless it is from runnin' U.S.A "Bethlehem steel" cable. and makin' Cha CHing from a worthy investment. Nopr-it was about iron on the tires. I am glad you have hard ground- wouldn't get away w/ that here and make any $- weight in the ties can be bad in spotts here, also. It's either up an d down steep or flat and 'why do I have this set-up like thisi' type a thing. But any way that was a nice load NorthMan.!!!:rockn:


----------



## dooby

I am listenin' to some ABB right now- and enjoying some IPA. (just a sixxer)


----------



## Joe46

Hey Northman,
Did I see a cedar butt on that load?


----------



## northmanlogging

there where a couple few on there...


----------



## BERN-TIMBER

Just an FYI, if the pilot bearing ever seizes to the end of the output shaft in your transmission, rendering your clutch useless as you will have constant power running through the transmission, and you then attempt to take said apparatus apart, you are in for a chore!! Dont ask me how I know, been a rough end of the week in PA.


----------



## BERN-TIMBER

Anyone know how to calibrate a new clutch and pressure plate to a turned down flywheel? After much yanking and frustration yesterday...see above post, my transmission, bellhousing, and whats left of my clutch are out of my 240A. Flywheel seems to be ok, but will definitely be going to the machinist to get trued up. I know theres a way to set up new pressure plates, or at least I've heard of guys doing it in tractors, but Ive never done it. My machine has been down much too long as it is, so when I put it back together I want it done right. Thankfully the guys Im working for have a skiddr they are letting me run to keep some money coming in while Im dealing with these issues.


----------



## treeslayer2003

just adjust to about an inch freeplay in the pedal, should be fine.


----------



## jrcat

BERN-TIMBER said:


> Anyone know how to calibrate a new clutch and pressure plate to a turned down flywheel? After much yanking and frustration yesterday...see above post, my transmission, bellhousing, and whats left of my clutch are out of my 240A. Flywheel seems to be ok, but will definitely be going to the machinist to get trued up. I know theres a way to set up new pressure plates, or at least I've heard of guys doing it in tractors, but Ive never done it. My machine has been down much too long as it is, so when I put it back together I want it done right. Thankfully the guys Im working for have a skiddr they are letting me run to keep some money coming in while Im dealing with these issues.



The clutches you speak of the need set up are generally a 2 stage clutch like in most farm tractors. The clutch for your 240 will not be like this. Meaning there should be no adjustment within the pressure plate. Its all in the pedal. As Slayer said adjust to an inch to an inch and half free play. good to go.


----------



## treeslayer2003

View attachment 306974
thought i'd show this to ya, doing select cuts I can't get tree length fire wood but they don't care about tops so I made this up to haul short pieces. the bunks slide in recevers like yer hitch on the pick up. easy to make up.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 306974
> thought i'd show this to ya, doing select cuts I can't get tree length fire wood but they don't care about tops so I made this up to haul short pieces. the bunks slide in recevers like yer hitch on the pick up. easy to make up.



Nice job Mike!


----------



## jrcat

View attachment 307155
View attachment 307156
View attachment 307157
View attachment 307158
Some pics of the S7 IH I found


----------



## nhlogga

jrcat said:


> View attachment 307155
> View attachment 307156
> View attachment 307157
> View attachment 307158
> Some pics of the S7 IH I found



Tires are worth more than the skidder


----------



## possumtrapper

*Tree Farmer c4d injector pump*

Hi all, just wondered if anyone has experienced an issue with a C4D 4 cylinder ford /Simms diesel injector pump, I couldnt get fuel out of it so dropped a plug in the bottom, out flowed brown dirty stuff that smelt like a cross between paint thinners and diesel. After googlin round I found a picture that showed a similar pump (also a Simms, but 3 cylinder) which indicated with labels the drain plug, a level plug and a filler plug like mine but no info. Do these have a lube oil? Anyone got a manual?I am assuming interior of pump is dirty so partially dismantling/flushing today. Anybody who's been here, done this with some pointers please do tell.


----------



## northmanlogging

word on the street says there is a timber jack for sale near me for 5k, I'll try to swing by and take a peek at it for some pics.


----------



## JakeG

5k... That's amazing. The only thing in that price range around here are home made log hogs. I'm on the hunt.


----------



## treeslayer2003

JakeG said:


> 5k... That's amazing. The only thing in that price range around here are home made log hogs. I'm on the hunt.



what y'all call a log hog? short dog or tractor?


----------



## Atlantic Trader

Any idea what the pipe by the fairlead is used for


----------



## palogger

My guess for the pipe is to hang chokers on


----------



## JakeG

treeslayer2003 said:


> what y'all call a log hog? short dog or tractor?



Everything I've seen advertised as a log hog was a home made skidder based off a pickup. Usually have a winch out back and ROPS, no body.


----------



## treeslayer2003

JakeG said:


> Everything I've seen advertised as a log hog was a home made skidder based off a pickup. Usually have a winch out back and ROPS, no body.



that a short dog in these parts. white owl motor company made the first ones from 2 1/2 army trucks. plenty made they own. dunham made the log hog from ford ag tractors. they were in la. I have had both, the log hog was much more practical. jus 6 ply ag tires don't hold up.


----------



## Atlantic Trader

Palogger 
Got me iam not sure but your guess is as good as mine?


----------



## northmanlogging

Ok so its a Mountain logger ML-200... somebody said orange skidder, so I ass-u-me timberjack... whatever... looks to be in fair to middling condition, got what looks to be a detroit 6v53?


View attachment 310599
View attachment 310600
View attachment 310601
View attachment 310602


tires are in pretty ok shape, and its running 1" line.


----------



## treeslayer2003

v6 Detroit should be plenty power. tires look good, looks like eaton rears. what winch?


----------



## northmanlogging

didn't stick around long enough to see, had some locals gazing longingly at the fuel cans in the back of the crummy... its parked in an unsavory area...


----------



## northmanlogging

Just got a call from the ole boy... anyway garrett 20 winch, new heads, and blower 3 years ago, runs fine.


----------



## Joe46

Don't know how many Mountain Loggers made it out of the PNW, but they were real popular out on the Peninsula back in the day.


----------



## paccity

there's a few still around here, all the one's i've seen ar white and blue.


----------



## dancan

I think this would be a neat skidder to run .

[video=youtube_share;IFD64lk4_eY]http://youtu.be/IFD64lk4_eY[/video]

Till it had an electronics problem .


----------

